# what do you think?



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

i am thinking about using this male to breed with he is pr ukc and adba he is 13 months


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

what is the purpose of the breeding?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

When are you planning to do this? It is hard to tell by the pictures you posted because 1.They're huge
2. He is sitting down and it is hard to see his front, side etc. 

I am curious too.... Purpose for this breeding?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

PR doesnt really mean too much . conformation titles and or working titles are really almost needed to separate a dog from a great dog .. there are so many good dogs beeing bred , you need something to set them apart .. even puppies from great dogs have trouble finding homes sometime . this is just my opinion . i have more to say but id like to see a good stack pic side and front . has he been check .. hips , heart ect?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

ill link this again .. like i have to every1 that has posted approx the same thing .. food for thought http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/33678-sad-but-true.html


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh, a breeding?? I'd really like to know the purpose for the breeding too, please share


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

he doesnt look like a very good example of breeding stock IMHO.
he is probibly an awesome companion though, that should be number ONE thing.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

really bad pictures.... im as curious as everyone else


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

*grabs popcorn and plops down next to Trevor*
This should be entertaining.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Plus the fact that he is only 13 months old and can't have his hips properly checked until 2 yrs. How old is the bitch your using? And when do u plan on breeding? Has your female even been health tested yet...hips etc. I also want to know for what purpose..........


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what has he accomplished?
what makes hime worthy of being bred next to all the other people breeding there dog?
did you get him health tested?

im just asking these questions because any reputable breeder does all of these things and more. if your just in it for the money then your not in it for the breed. this breed needs people that can suck up goodlooking dog comments and not breed there dogs. theres so many on craigslist, and in this day and age, papers dont mean a whole lot.

please do your research. think about what you would be doing to the breed. and doing to those would be pups.

were not trying to get you down, we are passionate about preserving this breed and giving these BREEDS a better image.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

*grabs the tacos and sits next to Ecko & Trev*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

* grabs 4 sodas and sits with Tye, Trev and Ecko*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Since those pics are attached images can one of you picture managers resize to 640x480 and then upload again please? Thanks yo.....


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

:::::::grabs 12 pack of heineken and some nachos and joins Trevor, Tye, Krystal, Ecko:::::::::


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you have a legit goal and purpose for the breeding?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i would definately grab some popcorn but i dont even think they are going to answer the questions because they now feel like a horse's butt....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Since everyone has asked all the right questions. Here is a good one. What do you plan to do with the pups once they get here? If you plan to sell them, do you have people already interested in the litter? Or do you plan to sell them in the newspaper, on the street corner, or on a flyer.... Have you ever bred and sold dogs before? Only one of these methods of selling is a good method.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

meh dont be too hard on them .. they atleast looked for info from every1 , thats more then most


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah, how about we let them come back and explain their reasoning behind everything before this goes any further.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hey i asked my question and have patiently awaited my reply


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome to GP! ROFL


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Welcome to GP! ROFL


Remember.

Promoting responsibility, increasing awareness, and doing what needs to be done. I think you should look at the site's motto and stop with the attitude since you are obviously hurt about noone agreeing with your poorly planned breeding.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Remember.
> 
> Promoting responsibility, increasing awareness, and doing what needs to be done. I think you should look at the site's motto and stop with the attitude since you are obviously hurt about noone agreeing with your poorly planned breeding.


Im so far from hurt you have no idea lol.You all are really clueless to my real situation,cause yall read some stuff in vip doesn mean you know whats up.So enjoy your opinion on something you really know nothing about.:clap:


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Im so far from hurt you have no idea lol.You all are really clueless to my real situation,cause yall read some stuff in vip doesn't mean you know whats up.So enjoy your opinion on something you really know nothing about.:clap:


what's your kennel name and dog titles again? oh, you don't have any...?
hmmm, so your just a byb with a touch of delusion and grandiose self image.
thats still not a good reason to breed,..but like you said, it's a cold world...
so get on that snorkel jacket so you don't have to hear this stuff too.

:hammer:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Y'all take all of that to VIP please. It is not for the open forum nor does Cali's actions have anything to do with this picture thread that the OP obviously isn't going to answer so drop it. Start a new thread in VIP if y'all have something to say. Thank you.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Im so far from hurt you have no idea lol.You all are really clueless to my real situation,cause yall read some stuff in vip doesn mean you know whats up.So enjoy your opinion on something you really know nothing about.:clap:


Situation? Breeding dogs that have not been titled, dont even remotely compliment each other, yet alone, not registered with the correct registry.:goodposto what you want to do with your dogs. It's your attitude that stinks and you being disrespectful to the site because most of the site is against byb. You are one ofthe young'ns that won't take advice from anyone because you know it all. I'll leave it at that. I won't get rude since this is in the open. Enjoy your new profession.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

the op's been a member for over a yr. look up her other posts
and you'll see that it doesn't matter if she responds or not, she's
only going to be part of the problem. again, no rules have been 
broken,... debates are what merit these forum threads, and should
be left open for discussion without policing them. (as long as the rules
are being applied) this isn't vip status and should be left alone.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Padlock said:


> the op's been a member for over a yr. look up her other posts
> and you'll see that it doesn't matter if she responds or not, she's
> only going to be part of the problem. again, no rules have been
> broken,... debates are what merit these forum threads, and should
> ...


Lets not start talking about dogs being bred without titles etc, Cali isn't the only one who has had a litter by dogs without titles on this forum. As far as Cali goes, what's done is done so it is time to move forward. If you have something to say to him take it VIP like I said because there will be no fighting in the open forum. Keep your comments directed to the OP please.


----------



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

First of all thank you to the ones that actually gave me advise instead of bashing. the only reason i havent posted yet is because i have a life and i do not spend it on the computer 24/7. I am not a BYB nor will i ever be. My breeder i got my female from asked me if i wanted to use her male and breed with my female. I was aginst it because i did not get my dogs for that purpose. they are my family members not my money makers. I just came here looking for advice and i got bashed horriably. But its ok i can see the truth in some people now. but there ya go.. have a nice day..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

proud pitbull owner said:


> First of all thank you to the ones that actually gave me advise instead of bashing. the only reason i havent posted yet is because i have a life and i do not spend it on the computer 24/7. I am not a BYB nor will i ever be. My breeder i got my female from asked me if i wanted to use her male and breed with my female. I was aginst it because i did not get my dogs for that purpose. they are my family members not my money makers. I just came here looking for advice and i got bashed horriably. But its ok i can see the truth in some people now. but there ya go.. have a nice day..


I read this whole thread again and I do not see where any of us were "bashing" you. Everyone simply asked what your goal or purpose was in that breeding and it is a legitimate question that warrants an answer from anyone who would ask the question. Nothing irks me more than members who come on this forum and ask the opinion, advice, input, whatever of other members, but they get all huffy when they don't get the response they wanted.



> My breeder i got my female from asked me if i wanted to use her male and breed with my female. I was aginst it because i did not get my dogs for that purpose. they are my family members not my money makers. I just came here looking for advice and i got bashed horriably. But its ok i can see the truth in some people now. but there ya go..


Please understand that not every dog is breeding quality and if the breeder you got your female from just randomly asked you if you want to breed her then I seriously question their breeding practices; furthermore, breeding a male dog to a female dog just because you have one or a friend of yours has one then you pretty much cross that line to being a BYB.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Breedings Without Purpose= Back Yard Breeder 

No one here is going to tell you in good faith to breed your "pet" you don't breed pets should quality animals be pet quality yes but breeding just pet's is not acceptable. We actually promote responsible and purposeful breedings on this forum. That is what separates this forum from the rest of the peddler enabling forums online. 

If we come off harsh and give you numerous reasons supported by facts as to why breeding should not be something taken lightly it's because we understand the over population problem of less than quality animals that flood the streets, shelter's, and homes of irresponsible owners. 

There are only very few good reasons to breed these dogs but there are several reasons not to breed them.

If you came here looking for our blessings to breed your dog you came to the wrong place. I suggest you stick around and educate yourself more put on your thick skin as owning these dog's doesn't come without wearing it. 

If your mind is already set on breeding your dog and you want someone's online stamp of approval there are plenty of other pit bull peddler forums who will gladly sign off on it. But if you want the truth and the facts given to you by educated, caring, and passionate breed owner's than your going to have to suck it up and put what you THINK you know aside.


This has been an automated response brought to you by Sadie!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> This has been an automated response brought to you by Sadie!


Freakin great!


----------



## proud pitbull owner (Feb 27, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Breedings Without Purpose= Back Yard Breeder
> 
> No one here is going to tell you in good faith to breed your "pet" you don't breed pets should quality animals be pet quality yes but breeding just pet's is not acceptable. We actually promote responsible and purposeful breedings on this forum. That is what separates this forum from the rest of the peddler enabling forums online.
> 
> ...


ummm lets see. if you read my response i DO NOT PLAN on breeding her!. i no the reasons not to. My dogs are not my money makers. I have never bred and i do not plan on it now. they are simply my family. and my female is going in next week to get fixed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

proud pitbull owner said:


> i am thinking about using this male to breed with he is pr ukc and adba he is 13 months


So exactly what is this post all about if you have no intentions on breeding and your dogs are just pets??? Did you type this?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

proud pitbull owner said:


> ummm lets see. if you read my response i DO NOT PLAN on breeding her!. i no the reasons not to. My dogs are not my money makers. I have never bred and i do not plan on it now. they are simply my family. and my female is going in next week to get fixed.


Ummmm ok........ bubbles are pretty.......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bubbles ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Breedings Without Purpose= Back Yard Breeder
> 
> No one here is going to tell you in good faith to breed your "pet" you don't breed pets should quality animals be pet quality yes but breeding just pet's is not acceptable. We actually promote responsible and purposeful breedings on this forum. That is what separates this forum from the rest of the peddler enabling forums online.
> 
> ...


Can I borrow your automated response?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's all yours!!!!!!!!


----------



## razor100 (May 19, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Breedings Without Purpose= Back Yard Breeder
> 
> No one here is going to tell you in good faith to breed your "pet" you don't breed pets should quality animals be pet quality yes but breeding just pet's is not acceptable. We actually promote responsible and purposeful breedings on this forum. That is what separates this forum from the rest of the peddler enabling forums online.
> 
> ...


:clap::goodpost::clap:


----------

